# New Prop "eye eating crow"



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

So, I just created my second prop ever. I'd love to get some feedback. I'm doing a pirate theme this year, and this seemed to just fit. Any feedback from the pros around here is appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I like it! Very original!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea would look good on my food table

may just use your idea, hey pirate chris thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Disgusting! I like!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

"Disgusting" is a good description. 

Nice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY Gore! Done in a rather good way I may add. 

What did you use for materials?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Great job! Thoroughly revolting. Since its a pirate theme, are you going to give him some gold teeth?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Terrific. Very original! I usually have my crow on one of my statues/monsters shoulder.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it alot, more blood and gore the better, very nice job...

What did you use for the tendons? Hot glue?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmm eyyye baaaalls!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Tasty...I mean tasteful.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Got milk to go with that eyeball? Wicked cool


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

PirateChris said:


> Any feedback from the pros around here is appreciated.


Not enough blood. Did you run out of blood or something? Or are you saving it for something else?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thats an awesome idea - love the creativity of it - very unique and original

a little suggestion take it or leave it....dont know how many people would actually pic up on this but your piece is somewhat contradictory...the skull is saying that it has been sitting there for several years by the old dusty bone look, but the awesome gore is showing that it still has fresh meat on it...know what i mean? it would be like making a haunted house with a brand spankin new front door while the rest of the place looks like it is falling down - i think if you "gored up" the rest of the skull the whole piece would come together and just add more realism to your already awesome looking stringy eyeball tendon...there were several other projects recently on here that showed some pretty heavy gore on the skulls that might look good on yours - heres one of mine with something similar to what im talking about - the other ones were just as good - im just puttin this one up cause its easy for me to find.









not really the best picture, but if you look at the left side of the face, it looks as if it has been freshly ripped apart, much like the eyeball part in yours

anyway - just a suggestion - riley


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

everything looks so delicious... :devil: 

...

Your new prop looks great. Good job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

1031fan said:


> ...the skull is saying that it has been sitting there for several years by the old dusty bone look, but the awesome gore is showing that it still has fresh meat on it...know what i mean? ...


I know whatya mean Riley.  I think it all depends on what one is going for. More fantasy or more reality. I mean, how many rotted skulls still have eyeballs that look around, jaws that move on their own or light up eyes? LOL


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I loved it!


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful feedback. As far as materials used for the tendons, they are made from medical gauze. I cut a few strips, dipped em in paint, and just slid them (one at a time) thru my fingers. Then wadded up the ends and hot glued em on. That's it, easy. 

As far as the old skull vs more realistic, not really going for a bunch of gore on this. I had thought about it, but as Sickie Ickie pointed out, how many skulls still have eyeballs to pull out? I saw something similar on POTC2 and loved the idea. That's pretty much where it's at. I don't want to completely gross out my guests. Just creep em a little. I am a huge fan of what you have going on at your haunt though 1031fan, so please, don't think I'm dismissive in any way.

Severin, I am thinking about giving him some gold teeth, just haven't figured out the best materials to use yet. And haven't really had time to work on that.

And Lilly, I was also thinking about putting this on the food table, the crow is eating, after all.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks great as is. I may have to steal this idea for my casket/Bart with one eye. I'll sit a crow on top like yours . That'll explain where the other eye went!


----------

